# where can i buy crickets from?



## neil-liverpool (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a 4 month old bearded drogon and he is eating a lot of crickets. i am buying tubs from my local pet shop but they only last about 2-3 days so its costing a lot of money.

Where can i buy crickets from in bulk and how do i keep them alive???


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I've used livefoods.uk a few times. They're quite good. I think a few people use eBay too.

If you feed them (fruit, veg, dry dog food, cereal ect) they will stay alive for longer. And maybe keep them in a RUB or cricket keeper.


----------



## neil-liverpool (Nov 13, 2011)

ok cheers i will check them out now


----------



## #jay (Oct 18, 2011)

Livefoodsdirect.co.uk are pretty good aswel : victory:


----------



## Nade8285 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi there, try livefoods.co.uk I've always used them and there not to expensive, personally I keep mine in a big plastic tub with holes in the lids, stuffed full on egg boxes! Feed them on dry cat food sprinkled on the bottom, make sure you have a spare tub for transfer when cleaning, and I just stick the tub in the corner of the room in a nice room temp room, if u need further help just pm me:2thumb:


----------



## neil-liverpool (Nov 13, 2011)

if i keep them in a big tub how to i get some out to put in the viv? at the moment i put the tub in the viv and take lid off.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

If you put old kitchen roll tubes in the crickets will hide in them cos it's dark. Then at feeding time just pick the tube up and cover the ends 

Make sure you give them food with moisture, like fruit/veg, as well as cat/dog/fish food


----------



## #jay (Oct 18, 2011)

neil-liverpool said:


> if i keep them in a big tub how to i get some out to put in the viv? at the moment i put the tub in the viv and take lid off.


Put some toilet rolls in the rub, when you come to feed grab a sandwich bag or something similar tap a toilet roll into the bag until you have enough, add supplements and then chuck em in : victory:


----------



## #jay (Oct 18, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> If you put old kitchen roll tubes in the crickets will hide in them cos it's dark. Then at feeding time just pick the tube up and cover the ends
> 
> Make sure you give them food with moisture, like fruit/veg, as well as cat/dog/fish food


Beat me to it :lol2:


----------



## neil-liverpool (Nov 13, 2011)

ahh i see! thaks for advice folks. 

im just on tht livefoods now, i dont know if i should get 500 or 1000, what do you think?


----------



## neil-liverpool (Nov 13, 2011)

also, can i keep locusts in the same way??


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

How many do you generally use? Might be worth just getting 500 to see how well they keep first? They also do grow quite quickly as well, so just bare that in mind 

And yeah, you can do the same for the locusts as well. Also roaches can be kept the same and don't smell as bad.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

locusts are easy to keep, they like to eat mostly cabbage, and need plenty of ventilation


----------

